# Mobile Hotspot Not Working After Ota Update..?



## cthebadge38 (Nov 21, 2011)

So, I updated to 5.7.893 and never lost root. The only problem seems to be I can't connect to my mobile hotspot anymore. I tried changing the security to open and even my IP address with no luck. The devices will give the error message that it cannot find my IP address. Just for the heck of it I flashed back to stock and it started working again. Then I flashed back to 893 and it doesn't work again. Is anyone else having this issue? Any thoughts would be much appreciated


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah I had the same problem so I had to download a different hot spot app I actually found the link here its just called wifi tether works good


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's the link. http://code.google.c...104.apk&can=2=


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

I used the SQ Lite hack and it still works. But it seems like the new http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/ (wifi tether) works on the bionic.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry this one I mean
http://android-wifi-tether.googlecode.com/files/wifi_tether_v3_1-pre104.apk


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

Use Barnacle Wifi. It has never failed me. IMO it's the best wireless tether on the market or out there period.


----------



## cthebadge38 (Nov 21, 2011)

I actually tried wifi tether and barnacle and had the same issue. I got to messing around with it and found that if I went into my "allowed devices" in the settings and manually put in the Mac address of the device, it worked perfect. Haven't had any issues since. Thank you guys for your suggestions though!


----------

